# Motorsports advice



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some advice here. 

I recently bought a 2000 corolla to replace my 92 SE-R, but I love the SE-R so much I don't really want to get rid of it. As such, I'm looking into keeping it around as a project car and maybe getting into some motor sports. 

That's where I need your advice, are motor sports hard to get into? Do you need any special licensing or insurance, and most importantly...is it very expensive? I've never even done any performance work to my car because I didn't see the point in having a fast daily commuter. That means I've never even drag raced, much less raced on a track. :loser: 

Do you guys recommend against having such a "project car" just for motor sports (especially with my lacking skill).

BTW: Carol Stream is a suburb of Chicago, for geographic reference


----------



## tengfoong (Jul 9, 2008)

wow that is easy ,

just thrash your car ...
recommend you do it on empty spaces like a carpark though ,

maybe you can start by doing donuts ,360 degrees ...helo ~

and strip off the tyres ,bla bla bla heavy components ,
you get a faster car ,,,

not a single thing except for fuel and tickets if you do it illegally ...


----------

